# Aussie Stock Forums Stock Tipping Competition



## Joe Blow (17 June 2004)

Coming soon... the Aussie Stock Forums Stock Tipping Competition.

The details are still being ironed out but there will be a cash prize!

Keep watching!


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 October 2017)

Third last month, second this month  and neither the Li20 stock that I hold.


----------

